# jeep for plowing



## dmelicious (Feb 4, 2004)

i am really looking at jeeps for plowing. i plow only drives, and most of the are tight, and have litle room to operate therefore it is kinda annoying for my f350 to turn and get in the tight spots. i am looking to get a 1999 -02 or so. i wanna keep the price to 10-12k. i like the 4.0, and the standard trans. i like the rubicon alot. is it built a little tougher than the standard wrangler? what is your guys take. i will do like 20 drives, and drive this as a daily driver a few days a week. also what plows are you running on these. one more question, how do the jeeps run with the plow as far as temp? i drive 20 miles for my first drive, and than work my way back hom from there. do they sell a larger radiator kit? any help would be great. danny
__________________


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Go to the Jeep thread on this Newsgroup. The short answer is the Jeep wrangler is fantastic for DRIVEWAY PLOWING!!! The Rubicon has some good and bad additions to it. It has D44 axles Font and Rear (stronger than the D30 F and D35 R axles standard) and a lower gearing (4.11 I think), the standard is 3.07 now the bad; the front have shafts are weaker at the U-joint (they brake easier than the D30 have shafts, the transfer case is geared at 4:1 (great for off roading, bad for plowing toooooo low) the standard gearing in the transfer case is ~2.71:1. For plows I use a fisher RD 7 1/2 I have air shocks up front and a 500# rear bumper for plowing. ( do 70 driveways). 
O YAAAA the Rubicon has locking difs, they are great for getting you unstuck..... but will cause you to crash if you drive around with them on. ( its a long explanation but everry time you try to go around a curve at speed you will spin out!!


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

theplowmeister;381821 said:


> Go to the Jeep thread on this Newsgroup. The short answer is the Jeep wrangler is fantastic for DRIVEWAY PLOWING!!! The Rubicon has some good and bad additions to it. It has D44 axles Font and Rear (stronger than the D30 F and D35 R axles standard) and a lower gearing (4.11 I think), the standard is 3.07 now the bad; the front have shafts are weaker at the U-joint (they brake easier than the D30 have shafts, the transfer case is geared at 4:1 (great for off roading, bad for plowing toooooo low) the standard gearing in the transfer case is ~2.71:1. For plows I use a fisher RD 7 1/2 I have air shocks up front and a 500# rear bumper for plowing. ( do 70 driveways).
> O YAAAA the Rubicon has locking difs, they are great for getting you unstuck..... but will cause you to crash if you drive around with them on. ( its a long explanation but everry time you try to go around a curve at speed you will spin out!!


first of all there is no standard gearing. it all depends on the model you get auto or man.
yes the rubicon comes with 4:10s and e lockers. that will deactivate at certin speeds. and can only be used in 4 low if i rember correct. the t case is a 4.1 in low but who plows in low side of 4wd? will a rubicon work for you yes.. would it be extra money that is not needed imo yes. where did u come up with the 44 shafts breaking easier then a d30? i beat the living **** outta my 30-35 combo b4 breaking them. and ive seen alot of rubicons with no issue and normally when you see someone broke something theres a lot of wheel sping and wheel hop which can and wil break a dana 60 shaft. less likely true but it can happen. i do belive the 44 uses a x297 u joint which is bigger and beefier then that of a 30. which uses a 256 or something like that i cant rember off the top of my head and too lasy too look
as far as will it work yeah it will work just dont act like a complete tool in the jeep and it can be a very trusty vehicle.

payton


----------



## dmelicious (Feb 4, 2004)

thanks alot. cant find any info on the radiator issue i wonder about. do they overheat, andis their a bigger radiator kit you can get?


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

There is a weak link with the front D44, I don't recall offhand what exactly it is something to do with the u-joint/shaft yoke/hub.

The elockers deactivating are easy to get around all you need to do is jump a wire in the switch I believe.

I've never heard of any frequent overheating of the TJ's.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi Payton
He asked about a manual tranny that has 4:11 gears. I was unaware that the lockers cut out. I don't know why you call them elockers they are air actuated ( in the years he is looking at) the have shafts are weaker I worked in a Jeep 4X4 modification shop. And you proved my point that the D30 have shafts are stronger than the D44s. ps my D30 uses the same size ujoint as the D44. I think the CJ D30 used the smaller ujoints. and there are times with wet heavy deep snow that 4X4 low is used with the Jeep. not often especially with 4.11 gears but with the standard gears of 3.07 (used in Manual tranny Jeep wranglers the autos had 3.75s)


----------



## dmelicious (Feb 4, 2004)

so when traveling 30 miles or so with the plow is overheating an issue with a wrangler with a 4.0? if so can i get a bigger radiator?


----------



## Tommy10plows (Jan 1, 2001)

*Jeep plows*

I plow with Jeep products exclusively. CJ's and pick ups. It will not overheat at speed if the plow is angled. However, like any plow truck it will bounce like heck if you hit a bump or pothole at high speed. So, keep your speed at a reasonable rate.

My oldest Jeep has factory 5.38 to one axles, has never busted a u -joint, and the transfer case is 2 to 1 in low range. It will walk right up the side of a tree if it gets traction at idle speed. That is with a four cylinder "Hurricane 4" jeep engine that sings better than any church choir when you wind her up when plowing. It will tow anything out of a snow bank.

And, becuase there are gears in those old transfer cases, I can double clutch them and shift them to high when backing up.

I wouldn't plow with anything but a jeep.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I have never overheated in my Jeep. I used to have problems in my F150...
I have used Jeeps exclusively since I sold my F150 19 years ago.. I love them for driveways and off-road.


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

Never have had a overheat problem....although the radiator is a piece of @#&^ in the TJ's Have had 2 and both needed replacement because of leaks at the top where the plastic crappy cap is crimped on. Plan on aggressive narrow tires to hook up.


----------



## tyler711 (Oct 6, 2006)

I've never plowed with a jeep... and I know the plow blocks the radiator... but I had a wrangler, and that thing could idle up the side of a mountain at 105*F all day long without any troubles. I know that's personal experience that isn't totally relevant, but it's my two cents.


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

*What about a Cherokee*

I have an 01 Cherokee I got used, put a 6.5 Meyer EZ mount on, and have plowed with since 03. Knock on wood I haven't replaced a thing on it other than brakes and a radiator. I did put new 3" lift springs on the front to help carry the weight of the plow. The old ones were shot, but they never broke. NEVER had a over heat problem plowing, if it's warm out and I'm pushing wet snow it may warm up enough to make the electric fan kick on. I see your from Upstate too so you shouldn't have an issue, I could see problems with the guys plowing warm wet snow all the time. I guess I never thought about it, it's probobly easyer for us to plow 12" of fluff than 1-2" wet slush some guys get.
JEEP: If money matters( when does it not) you can pick up a Cherokee a lot cheaper than a Wrangler. Not as cool or trendy. I presently have about 55 drives, had over 65 once but that took a little to long. I have never had issues with my Cherokee, broke some plow stuff, but the that's the nature of it stuff is going to break eventually. My Jeep and plow do things they weren't meant to do. 
PLOW: Nothig bad to say about my Meyer I love it. If you go with Weastern get the better of there two smaller models. The one is just a wimpy Harry-Homeowner plow. I see a lot of Fishers too, but don't know much on them to say yeah or neh.
Hope all this helps. As you can tell my vote is for a Cherokee, I know it's a unibody but I plowed a cell tower gravel lot on top of a hill with drifts so big the snow was falling back on the hood.wesport


----------

